# Merrick?



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey There all

I came across this forum searching for foods that Vizsla owners seem to be having good luck with.

We get our little guy next week and the breeders have him on Eukanuba currently and we want to give him an actual good food.

We live in Canada, and our pet food store sells lots of highly recommended brands and my wife and I did tons of research and figured we would try out Merrick's puppy formula.

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/dry_dog_food.php

They seem to have a high protein content and good ingredients.

Was just wondering if anyone else has had any luck on it.

Thanks

Dubya


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Where abouts in Canada are you? We're in Toronto.

Never heard of Merrick, our guy gets Orijen. He loved there puppy kibble and is now on there adult 6 fish variety.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

We live in North Bay, just about 3 hours north of T.O.

We have a Pet Valu near by , and Merricks seemed to be the best option of the brands that they sell.

Here is there selection

http://www.petvalu.com/


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been up that way a few times.... it's pretty country up there.

Our cottage is ajust outside of Huntsville so we get close to you but not that close.

Here, try this place ....they have a few stores in N.Bay.
Good luck.

Global Pet Foods
North Bay
406 Lakeshore Drive
North Bay, ON
P1A 2C6
(Lakeshore Dr. & Marshall Ave. East)
Contact: George Brooks
Tel.: 705-472-2698
Fax: 705-472-2698

Global Pet Foods
North Bay
40 Champlain Street
North Bay, ON
P1B 7M4
Contact: Michelle Belliveau
Tel.: 705-475-1330
Fax: 705-478-7174


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya, we've been to the Global on Lakeshore. Place stunk, and the guy didn't really have any clue of what was going on.

We ended up buying the Merrick puppy plate http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&s=20281, seen a lot of good reviews of it on the net, so we decided to try it out.

If that doesn't work, we will try out the TOTW, then the Orijen.

And ya, my mom lives in Gravenhurst and I grew up in Parry Sound, so I know Huntsville very well too. Nice place to have a cottage!


Dubya


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Merrick is a pretty good food 

I LOVE the Acana we have our dogs on. It's made by Champion Petfoods (same manufacturer as Acana) but has a little lower protein content (my dobe can't go real high) and is a bit less expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Our Vizlsa is 9 months old and I had her on Merrick's food for awhile. She really enjoyed the canned food (Wingaling was her favourite!) but she was not interested in the kibble at all. She would rather eat crap grocery store kibble then the Merrick's stuff. I tried both the puppy plate kibble and the wilderness blend flavours and not much luck with either. The only other thing I noticed was that on the Merrick's diet, she had really bad gas. Frequent and smelly!!! 

We are now on a raw food diet and she is enjoying everything a lot! I spend less money on the raw food ingredients then I did on the Merricks and there is no more gas!


----------

